# Rock Racing Denied



## coinstar2k (Apr 17, 2007)

The UCI just rejected Rock Racing's attempt to get a Pro Continental Licence. So what now for Landis and Simoni?


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

Good...


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

They should ban all teams with ugly kits/bikes. Bye Bye Team Radio Shack.


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

I sent my wife a link to this and here is her reply copy and pasted from her email

"Super Mario and the French have filled Europe's douche quota and there's no more room. Hahahaha!!!"

Shes funny...


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

No surprises...


----------



## saird (Aug 19, 2008)

BikeFixer said:


> I sent my wife a link to this and here is her reply copy and pasted from her email
> 
> "Super Mario and the French have filled Europe's douche quota and there's no more room. Hahahaha!!!"
> 
> Shes funny...


Hahahaha!!! I bet she can't ride a bike!!!!


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

saird said:


> Hahahaha!!! I bet she can't ride a bike!!!!



HA HA
Shes a cat 2


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

What's the beef with Mario about?


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

Doctor Who said:


> What's the beef with Mario about?



I don't think a particular beef he's just a dork is all


----------



## Rsix (Oct 18, 2005)

I like Rock Racing's kit. ...but that's just me. Not emotionally invested in their license one way or the other.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

BikeFixer said:


> I don't think a particular beef he's just a dork is all


I have heard him called lots of things, but dork is a first.


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

Mootsie said:


> I have heard him called lots of things, but dork is a first.


Ok how about Douche?? :idea:


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

BikeFixer said:


> Ok how about Douche?? :idea:


care to elaborate?


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

den bakker said:


> care to elaborate?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

BikeFixer said:


>


he rides the same brand bike as you?


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

den bakker said:


> he rides the same brand bike as you?



I think you KNOW what I'm talking about........  :thumbsup:


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

BikeFixer said:


> I think you KNOW what I'm talking about........  :thumbsup:


and I think the phrase I'm looking for is 
"lighten up Francis" 
at least you could have aimed at the 200 tour de france DNFs but you had to go for a skinsuit in a giro prologue?


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

den bakker said:


> "lighten up Francis"
> QUOTE]
> 
> Who is Francis?? Maybe you have a case of mistaken identity here :blush2:
> Adn you have to admit the skin suit thing is much much funnier than pointing out the obvious non-finishing in the tour......:thumbsup:


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

BikeFixer said:


> den bakker said:
> 
> 
> > "lighten up Francis"
> ...


----------



## BCR#1 (Jul 29, 2007)

I feel for Floyd but ball is a slug and deserves everything he doesn't get. 

Bill


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rsix said:


> I like Rock Racing's kit. ...but that's just me.


We need to perform a taste-ectomy stat  There are some good kits, and bad kits, but Rock's is truly horrible. If you have to advertise that you're the cool bad boys of cycling then you just ain't.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

ultimobici said:


> BikeFixer said:
> 
> 
> > Stuff the Tour, he has the record for Giro stages, a Milan San Remo and a World's title.
> ...


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

32and3cross said:


> Not to mention all his other wins and the fact that he did a better job than alot of other riders at getting press for his sponsor which is what this game is really about. Yes he's a big big show off but he had the goods to back it up and he flair which is something cycling needs if it ever wants to become a sport that is popular with more than just bike racers.
> 
> That said its almost too bad that RR could not get their **** together to run a proper team biz wise cause they did have something different style wise, it was not to my taste, but it was different and had potential.


Only in the US, UK & Antipodes is Cycling a minor sport. In Europe it is second only to Football (the real one).


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Rock Racing's Team Kit is terrible. It seems to dark, and depressing. Are they going to race the 2010 Tour of California?


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

Like the Kit. Im confused though, didnt they already have a "continental" license? I know they aint gettin a pro tour license, but what did they have last year?
Did someone really not get the "lighten up francis" reference? I guess we are getting old.
BTW- Mario a douche? Uhhh, maybe not.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

ultimobici said:


> Only in the US, UK & Antipodes is Cycling a minor sport. In Europe it is second only to Football (the real one).


Rock Racing is a US team so that's the market I was talking about.


----------



## Dolamite (Feb 27, 2008)

*Best Kit*

Rock Racing has the best kit. Yea ball is douche but the kits are great. Im assuming the people that do not like them think the perfomance stuff looks snazzy , boring. If any other team in europe with real riders were rocking that kit opinions would be different:yesnod:


----------



## shortyt (Mar 22, 2009)

Just my opinion but the rock racing kit is sweet. I'm a tatooed rider so im different than most rodies anyway. Just ride !


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

shortyt said:


> Just my opinion but the rock racing kit is sweet. I'm a tatooed rider so im different than most rodies anyway. Just ride !



And all these years I thought I was as a genuine eccentric and iconoclast... little did I know what I was missing.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Dolamite said:


> Rock Racing has the best kit. Yea ball is douche but the kits are great. Im assuming the people that do not like them think the perfomance stuff looks snazzy , boring. If any other team in europe with real riders were rocking that kit opinions would be different:yesnod:


Opions differ some of the kits were ok some good the the whole "Rocks Not Dead " line of stuff was awful looking. None of the kits were what I would call the best.


----------



## Dolamite (Feb 27, 2008)

*Yup*



32and3cross said:


> Opions differ some of the kits were ok some good the the whole "Rocks Not Dead " line of stuff was awful looking. None of the kits were what I would call the best.


Yup your right "Rocks Not Dead" stuff is bad but the rest of the kits have some style that most team kits lack.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

bigmig19 said:


> Like the Kit. Im confused though, didnt they already have a "continental" license? I know they aint gettin a pro tour license, but what did they have last year?


ProTour, Pro Continental and Continental are the three UCI tiers of team licenses. The licensing fees, team requirements (e.g., composition by age and nationality, maximum number of riders and salary minimums) differ by tier, and UCI-sanctioned races can only admit teams in accordance with applicable rules (e.g., how many teams of each tier can participate and, I think, whether foreign Continental teams can participate). Pro Continental teams may also apply for "wildcard" status to be invited to ProTour races, and (I think) that the wildcard Pro Continental teams need to submit to the same biological passport obligations as ProTour teams.


----------



## yo mamma (Aug 10, 2009)

shortyt said:


> Just my opinion but the rock racing kit is sweet. I'm a tatooed rider so im different than most rodies anyway. Just ride !


Really, tattoos? Wow, you are different. Not. Look around, doofus. Everybody and his damn dog has a tattoo.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

yo mamma said:


> Really, tattoos? Wow, you are different. Not. Look around, doofus. Everybody and his damn dog has a tattoo.


lol.

"I'm different! Just like everyone else!"

Want to be different? Get your liver pierced. Tattoo your eyeball. Otherwise, you're just a trendy lemming like most other people.


----------



## Dolamite (Feb 27, 2008)

*What!!!*



yo mamma said:


> Really, tattoos? Wow, you are different. Not. Look around, doofus. Everybody and his damn dog has a tattoo.


TOOL! How many cyclist do you see with tatts:nono: thought so. Unless you ride with the vatos from east LA, not! Maybe you were thinking of motorcycles.He was talking about cyclist not the Red and white.:lol:


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

BikeFixer said:


> HA HA
> Shes a cat 2


BAM!!!

I know this is not the lounge but damn I just couldn't help myself with a turnaround like that one :thumbsup:


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

So is Rock Racing the place where riders go to die? Kinda like Florida.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

Dolamite said:


> TOOL! How many cyclist do you see with tatts:nono: thought so. Unless you ride with the vatos from east LA, not! Maybe you were thinking of motorcycles.He was talking about cyclist not the Red and white.:lol:


 
I have tat's, and that kit is f'n retarded.

"We're hardcore in the fact that we made our kits look like Affliction t-shirts, which are so hardcore...in their hardcore-ness..

hardcore"

Their basic kit is decently ok, but the Rocks Not Dead kit is completly stupid.


----------



## Dolamite (Feb 27, 2008)

*Just what I said!*



Sylint said:


> I have tat's, and that kit is f'n retarded.
> 
> "We're hardcore in the fact that we made our kits look like Affliction t-shirts, which are so hardcore...in their hardcore-ness..
> 
> ...


If you read the entire thred you would see that I agree with you jr. We are not talking about being Hardcore wich you think you are:lol: because you have tatts. Is it a loonytoon figure tatt? just wondering.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Dolamite said:


> If you read the entire thred you would see that I agree with you jr. We are not talking about being Hardcore wich you think you are:lol: because you have tatts. Is it a loonytoon figure tatt? just wondering.


Actually you should be the one reading he mocking rock at attempting to make them selves look hardcore with their lame kits, not saying that he himself was hard core.

BTW there are plenty of cyclists with tats, big deal.

The rock kits are still mostly lame and they are one of the worst run teams in the history of US cycling, too bad for the riders.


----------



## Dolamite (Feb 27, 2008)

*Say again?*



32and3cross said:


> Actually you should be the one reading he mocking rock at attempting to make them selves look hardcore with their lame kits, not saying that he himself was hard core.
> 
> BTW there are plenty of cyclists with tats, big deal.
> 
> The rock kits are still mostly lame and they are one of the worst run teams in the history of US cycling, too bad for the riders.


Sorry, I do not understand what you write


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

Dolamite said:


> TOOL! How many cyclist do you see with tatts:nono: thought so. Unless you ride with the vatos from east LA, not! Maybe you were thinking of motorcycles.He was talking about cyclist not the Red and white.:lol:



Been to a CycloCross race lately?? Apparantly not.......


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

BCR#1 said:


> I feel for Floyd but ball is a slug and deserves everything he doesn't get.
> 
> Bill



Yeah agreed 100% :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolamite (Feb 27, 2008)

*Yup*



BikeFixer said:


> Been to a CycloCross race lately?? Apparantly not.......


Yes I have! Just raced a few weeks ago. Still no tatts


----------



## yo mamma (Aug 10, 2009)

Dolamite said:


> TOOL! How many cyclist do you see with tatts:nono: thought so. Unless you ride with the vatos from east LA, not! Maybe you were thinking of motorcycles.He was talking about cyclist not the Red and white.:lol:


What, you think cyclists are special, or something?? Hell, practically everyone (US, at least) under the age of 45 has at least one tattoo. Are you suggesting that the only ones who don't are cyclists?


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

Dolamite said:


> TOOL! How many cyclist do you see with tatts:nono: thought so. Unless you ride with the vatos from east LA, not! Maybe you were thinking of motorcycles.He was talking about cyclist not the Red and white.:lol:



I see a lot of tattoos at road races in Nor Cal.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

That sucks... Let Rock Racing in.. The UCI has too much power. Cycling needs as much support as it can get. The more teams the better.


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

Undecided said:


> I see a lot of tattoos at road races in Nor Cal.



Yeah same here in SoCal.... Even more in CycloCross.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> That sucks... Let Rock Racing in.. The UCI has too much power. Cycling needs as much support as it can get. The more teams the better.


Actually no they do not need to be let in until they can prove that they are going to treat the riders correctly which, my guess, is why they are not being let in. Sorry the UCI rules regarding riders pay is the only protection the riders have and Rock has show they clearly don't want to follow that.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

What do you mean regarding pay? Can you elaborate on this? I don't know all of the rules..


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> What do you mean regarding pay? Can you elaborate on this? I don't know all of the rules..


Basically Rock has a well-established history of not paying its riders on time or at all, plus random firings for non-specified reasons in order to save some money. Those facts plus the fact that the team is basically a last-chance saloon for old doper-tinged cyclists means that the UCI was going to go over their Continental Pro application with the finest-toothed comb possible. Names like Mancebo, Gutierrez, Sevilla, Landis and Pevenage....not exactly shining stars of the new cycling in the eyes of the UCI.

Have a read on this, take the context for what it is as Schmalz has an interesting interview style:

http://nyvelocity.com/content/interviews/2009/creed-feed-6


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Eric_H said:


> Basically Rock has a well-established history of not paying its riders on time or at all, plus random firings for non-specified reasons in order to save some money. Those facts plus the fact that the team is basically a last-chance saloon for old doper-tinged cyclists means that the UCI was going to go over their Continental Pro application with the finest-toothed comb possible. Names like Mancebo, Gutierrez, Sevilla, Landis and Pevenage....not exactly shining stars of the new cycling in the eyes of the UCI.
> 
> Have a read on this, take the context for what it is as Schmalz has an interesting interview style:
> 
> http://nyvelocity.com/content/interviews/2009/creed-feed-6



I remember this happening during the Tour of California. They were in jeopardy there because they couldn't afford to pay people.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeouch... Well in that case rock racing can stay state side. If they're just going to make us look bad.


----------



## Dolamite (Feb 27, 2008)

*Your correct.*



Undecided said:


> I see a lot of tattoos at road races in Nor Cal.


I being one of them but what yo momma said was everyone and there dog has a tattoo. Look before anyone else gets their undies all up in a bunch Shortyt said he had tatts and yo mamma makes it seem like everyone has tatts. I'm still on Shortys side here not to many rodies that have tattoos and that was what he said RODIES not xc or mtb. As for me if I had the cash to have mine removed I would as I am not proud of mine and what they stand for.Trust me its not the tattoos that make you hardcore its something else. Thats all folks!!


----------



## yo mamma (Aug 10, 2009)

Dolamite said:


> I being one of them but what yo momma said was everyone and there dog has a tattoo. Look before anyone else gets their undies all up in a bunch Shortyt said he had tatts and yo mamma makes it seem like everyone has tatts. I'm still on Shortys side here not to many rodies that have tattoos and that was what he said RODIES not xc or mtb. As for me if I had the cash to have mine removed I would as I am not proud of mine and what they stand for.Trust me its not the tattoos that make you hardcore its something else. Thats all folks!!


actually, my point was to make fun of the whole idea that having tattoos makes you unique, or cool, or whatever. given that you wish you could get yours removed, you must not feel they're so special, either.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

coinstar2k said:


> The UCI just rejected Rock Racing's attempt to get a Pro Continental Licence. So what now for Landis and Simoni?


I remember reading either on Cyclingnews or Velonews about a press conference (was it at the 2008 Tour of California?) during which Michael Ball was asked, or rather informed, that it was impossible for his then-Continental team to be allowed to participate in ProTour events such as Milano-Sanremo and Tour de France. If memory serves me correctly, he then embarrassedly ended said press conference and claimed that whoever had made the registration mistake would be fired.

I haven't been able to find this article again, unfortunately.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

orange_julius said:


> I remember reading either on Cyclingnews or Velonews about a press conference (was it at the 2008 Tour of California?) during which Michael Ball was asked, or rather informed, that it was impossible for his then-Continental team to be allowed to participate in ProTour events such as Milano-Sanremo and Tour de France. If memory serves me correctly, he then embarrassedly ended said press conference and claimed that whoever had made the registration mistake would be fired.
> 
> I haven't been able to find this article again, unfortunately.


Did he flip the table as he walked out? Please say he flipped the table  

I wonder if whomever didn't supply green skull emblazoned rain gear (or any rain gear) for their ToC appearance was fired, too?


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

California L33 said:


> Did he flip the table as he walked out? Please say he flipped the table
> 
> I wonder if whomever didn't supply green skull emblazoned rain gear (or any rain gear) for their ToC appearance was fired, too?


Cipo was seen buying rain and cold weather gear in a NoCal bike shop when he was there to ride the ToC someone asked him why he was not just using the teams stuff his response was the team was not very organized. That was also the year some riders were borrowing TT bikes because the team did not have them. 

I know people involved withe and that have been on that team Ball is great at putting on a show but not very good at running a team and it shows.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

32and3cross said:


> Cipo was seen buying rain and cold weather gear in a NoCal bike shop when he was there to ride the ToC someone asked him why he was not just using the teams stuff his response was the team was not very organized. That was also the year some riders were borrowing TT bikes because the team did not have them.
> 
> I know people involved withe and that have been on that team Ball is great at putting on a show but not very good at running a team and it shows.


And we can imagine Mr. Ball on the phone saying, "Wait, wait- what do you mean each rider needs more than one kind of bike? Time what now?"


----------

